#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Modo repetidor TP-link

## abcd

Troquei minha internet de 20MB para 70MB. Tenho 2 roteadores TL-WR840N(BR) Ver:5.0, onde um deles roteia a internet e outro trabalhava como repetidor. Após aumentar a velocidade, o roteador que trabalhava como repetidor parou de funcionar, sem eu ter feito nenhum alteração.

Tentei configurar novamente, pedi ajuda na tp-link, e não consegui fazer o segundo roteador trabalhar como repetidor. Na realidade, em um certo momento ele até funcionou, mas logo depois parou. Mas como o SSID estava igual, fico na dúvida, mas o local onde estava o PC, o sinal é péssimo para o aparelho que estava roteando, já o repetidor estava dando ótimo sinal.

Alguém tem alguma dica, de como fazer esse repetidor funcionar?

----------

